# So who is in the same boat?



## leeanne

I try so hard to keep my house clean but to no avail. With three kids, two dogs, two stepkids who come every second weekend, and playdates all in between, I can't keep this place as clean as I would like.

The dogs...UGH. The come in from outside and bring dirt in. My boxer sheds...A LOT. Poor Chase looks like he's been playing in the dirt after an hour of crawling on our laminate floors. And I vacuum and wash them all the time.

I almost give up. :rofl:

I was thinking of cleaning my house this weekend, but why? My stepkids are here, one has brought a friend, then I have one of Jayden's friends and one of Amanda's coming over today. That's 7 kids here this afternoon.


----------



## mrso

yep... 

I have given up most of the time too. 


We have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids and 1 on the way. I could vacuum everyday and fill the canister of my Dyson.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Meet your mate. Hallie has just gone to her Dad's for 2 hours so I am having breakfast then I suppose i better use my time to tidy up and sacrafice my bath until tonight!!

My house gets cleaned a good few times a week (just down stairs as I cant venture upstairs without her) but is constantly messy!! I hate it. I just wanna throw a bomb in it haha


----------



## leeanne

I spent all day Sunday doing circles. As soon as I cleaned something and went to another room, I was cleaning the initial room again...going round and round. I've got quite a bit accomplished since then and hope it stays clean with the kids now in school.

Dan asked me yesterday if I was pregnant as I was going through a cleaning frenzy. If only he knew how much I did clean normally. But with summer and the kids being home, I couldn't win.


----------



## Emsy26

Same here, by the time I've done one room and started another, the room I previously cleaned looks a state again. 
I have 3 kids and a messy OH..lol.

I hate my house, I can never get it as clean as I want it. And as its rented we have to ask permission to do everything, by the time I've written to them and they've replied, I've lost the enthusiasm to do it :dohh:


----------



## bluemoon

Yeah same here hun, I have a 3 year old and a 5 month old and expecting so everything is everywhere. and with the close ages gaps its mad! the house is a tip it really is?! i try to keep on top of it ( fingers crossed this week i have ) 

:hugs:

how are you?


----------



## leeanne

I was doing so well this week. Cleaned most of my house last Saturday. But to no avail, things get tipped. I have our workers walking in here with our shoes and I got pissed with them this week. Have some respect. My main issue is trying to keep our laminate floors clean, especially with a crawling baby. Doesn't help with dogs and then workers walking in with their shoes. :dohh:

I also have a 6 year old son who doesn't think he needs to tidy up his messes. Well, he's grounded from the computer because he can't help me do one thing, yet asks me consistently to help him.

Amanda is actually really good. Yes, she will bring things from her room and not put them away, but when you do ask her to put them away, she will.

One of the things that pisses me off is we have a lot of pillows on our couches and they like to put them on the floor and build forts. Making the whole room look like a mess. This is what I've been asking Jayden to do since last night (put the pillows away) but I get "My legs are too tired."

UGH!


----------



## mickey

well, I still try to keep my house clean, but with building up furniture on top and all the other things whilst moving, it is not that clean ;)

I just cn't be bothered to pick up toys and other stuff from the floor anymore...

maybe should introduce a "we tidy up"-routine now ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Your not alone! As soon as it gets sorted- The kids trash it.


----------



## ChloesMummy

I know the feeling, I swear sometimes my OH is worse than the kids! x


----------



## Jkelmum

I tidy up once kids are in bed and by 7:30am its wrecked again ...nearly died when hv turned up unannounced


----------



## having#4

lol I know what you mean! I keep threatening to kick them all out on Sundays so I can get a good clean done before it all gets messed up again but by Sunday I am so exhausted I have lost the energy to do it! I"m resorted to doing a quick tidy up when I wake in the middle of the night to tinkle, the family must think there are magic cleaning elves that come in the middle of the night because they sure don't thank me in the morning or even mention that it looks good.


----------



## helen1234

i know that feeling, rosie puts clean clothes in the wash basket because she cant be bothered to put it back in her wardrobe grrrr.

neverending wash pile lol.

thaqnk the lord for my dishwasher thats all i can say haha


----------



## leeanne

:dohh: Our wash machine is broken! 

Our landlord will have another here on Friday. FFS, I have a huge pile. Guess where I am going today? It's going to a laundromat that has a drop off service. haha They do your wash and fold it all up :)

On another note, Amanda has been a huge help lately with cleanup around the house. :happydance: She loves earning money :)


----------



## LB&bump

I have the same problem! I've got 5 kids, 2 cats, hubby, and another baby on the way! I tidy during the day when the elder kids are at school. As soon as they come home, the place is a state again! With being pregnant, i just can't be bothered at the moment! Quite tempted to get a cleaner, but the cost puts me off haha!


----------



## tasha41

Ooooh leeanne, I hear you.. and I'm not even "MOM" to the people I am cleaning up after!!

I'm always tidying messes my 15/16 year old brother and 17/18 year old sister make. I used to have to vacuum everyday because we had a long haired dog, but sadly she isn't here anymore :(

My dad complains when the house isn't clean yet he tracks dirt into the house wearing his shoes from outside up the back steps (carpeted) and into the hallway (carpeted) and into the kitchen.. :dohh:


----------



## dizzynic

I am exactly the same lol clean the floors then the kids/dog trails in another set of footprints i clean every day downstairs and have a quick spotclean upstairs everyday house still manages to look like a shit tip lol still heres a good saying 'trying to clean while kids are growing is like shovelling snow when its still snowing' x


----------



## leeanne

^ I agree with that saying. :)

House is a mess as I have a sick baby and Jayden was not up to par for a few days so I am exhausted. I hate starting Mondays with a house a mess. :dohh:


----------



## Morgana

God yes I know that feeling well, my 3 are constantly trashing the house, i just do damage control and keep it clean on top of that i have to change litter trays daily because one of my cats is preggers, clean the fish tank and the turtle tank weekly. Unless you have OCD you won't have a spotless house with kids under foot.


----------



## carrieanne

im the same with no 5 on the way 8 dogs yes 8, 2 cats i feel like i go round and round in circles cleaning constantly !


----------



## lorrilou

Im with ya, my house is constantly messy. I feel like im constantly tidying up but it never looks any better,lol! We live in a teeny weeny 2 bed house and with 3 kids, well 4 including oh and a dog its bedlam. it causes sooo many arguments, oh likes a nice clean tidy house, well dont we all, but with a 2 yr old whose favourite pastime seems to be making mess, a 6yr old who acts like a teen and a baby ive got no chance!! The washing basket is always overflowing, even though i seem to be constantly doing washing. 

Oh how i wish their really were fairies who came and did it all during the night.


----------

